# Coughing sounds



## Tanya16 (Jun 1, 2021)

From the last few days I have notived my male budgie making coughing sounds. I dont know if he is just making sounds or if he is actually coughing.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you post a video?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you are concerned, I would contact the on-line vet for advice.

*
*Just Answer Veterinarian for Birds*


----------



## Tanya16 (Jun 1, 2021)

Cody said:


> Can you post a video?


 Its not letting me post a video


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Here are the instructions on how to post a video:
*
*How to post a video*


----------



## Tanya16 (Jun 1, 2021)

I consulted a vet and he gave me 3 different oral soluyions to give twice a day. I just gave him the first dose and he is so scared. He is not even looking at me now. I dont know how i would be able to do this for 5 days. Is there anyway this could be stress free for both of us.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is going to be stressful no matter what you do because no bird likes being caught and having medicine put in their mouth, but there are things you can do to lessen the stress. My birds are not hand tame and this is what I do, in the morning while it is still dark and the bird is still resting I very slowly and quietly open the cage and reach in and cup my hands around the bird gently and remove from the cage, administer the medicine and put the bird back in the cage and let him/her rest for another hour or so before uncovering the cage for the day. If an evening dose is needed I do the same, I put the bird to bed and come back after about an hour and give the dose and return the bird to the cage for the night. You have to remain calm while doing this, do not continue to chase the bird around the cage trying to grab him if you do not catch him the first time, back off, let him clam down and try later. It works well for me partly because my cages are large and have large doors that make it very easy to put my arm in the cage, with smaller cages with small doors it may be more difficult.


----------



## Tanya16 (Jun 1, 2021)

Cody said:


> It is going to be stressful no matter what you do because no bird likes being caught and having medicine put in their mouth, but there are things you can do to lessen the stress. My birds are not hand tame and this is what I do, in the morning while it is still dark and the bird is still resting I very slowly and quietly open the cage and reach in and cup my hands around the bird gently and remove from the cage, administer the medicine and put the bird back in the cage and let him/her rest for another hour or so before uncovering the cage for the day. If an evening dose is needed I do the same, I put the bird to bed and come back after about an hour and give the dose and return the bird to the cage for the night. You have to remain calm while doing this, do not continue to chase the bird around the cage trying to grab him if you do not catch him the first time, back off, let him clam down and try later. It works well for me partly because my cages are large and have large doors that make it very easy to put my arm in the cage, with smaller cages with small doors it may be more difficult.


Thank you for the advice. I was able to do it but it was vert stress full. Anyway, now he is ok.


----------

